# Dachshund pattern?



## DoxieMom (Feb 2, 2007)

*Does anyone have or know where I could come up with a pattern for a dachshund purse? Either applique or a stuffed pattern? I can't find one anywhere. * :shrug: :Bawling:


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

This may be what you are looking for. It is sooo cute.

http://weewonderfuls.typepad.com/wee_wonderfuls/2005/01/for_the_girl_on.html

I put dschshund purse pattern into google and got this as well as several more links.

I'm still looking for the pattern itself. I think it's in a book. I'm looking for the book.


----------



## Little Quacker in NC (May 9, 2002)

There's some really cute Doxie patterns here and there. I believe that the book " It's Raining Cats and Dogs" has some adorable ones. Let's see.... and the "Big Dogs" and "Small Dogs" books by Darcy Ashton I think has a doxie, then there is the wonderful Critter Pattern Works "Family Dogs" with a nice doxie and Picture Quilts by Sharon Malec has a really pretty Doxie Portrait.

We recently had the Dachshund races here in Cottage Grove and I made some doxie gifts for the event so these little dogs are on my mind. What fun! Good luck with your project. Sounds like a good time.

LQ


----------

